# Kamon BJJ



## KamonGuy2 (Jul 3, 2008)

Sifu Kevin Chan (founder of Kamon Martial Arts) has opened a new federation under the banner of the Gracie Barra

The first class starts tonight in Portsmouth 6pm - 7.30pm

All beginners are welcome to train or come and watch in a friendly environemnt

KamonBJJ


----------



## Ybot (Jul 5, 2008)

Sounds like a great place to train.  Isn't Mauricio Gomes Roger Gracie's dad?  Oh, yeah, just checked the site a little more, and answered my own question.  Does Roger ever come in to do seminars?


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard that Roger is not keen on teaching. Its a shame because he is absolutely phenomenal at BJJ

Mauricio is Roger's dad and Mauricio often comes down to do seminars at Kamon

I expect that Roger and Mauricio (plus many other BJJ black belts) will do seminars as Kamon BJJ is heavily associated with the Gracie Barra


----------

